# A couple of arachnids from the ecuadorian amazon



## aollgaard (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi,

I recently went on a short trip to Ecuador, and would like to share a few arachnid photos. I am quite ignorant myself when it comes to identifying the species, so if anybody knows what the species are, please let me know.

Thank you!

1. Micrathena cypleata?






2. Micrathena sp.






3. A female spider hiding with eggsac in leaves, that had been folded and spun together






4.






5. Phoneutria boliviensis






6.






7.






8.






9. Avicularia?






10.






11. Amplypygid






12. Order Opiliones






13.


----------



## GoTerps (Mar 12, 2009)

The second _Avicularia_ (#10) is a mature male _A. hirschii_.  Nice find!

Eric


----------



## dtknow (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow on #1, and #8! That must be a MM of something.


----------



## syndicate (Mar 12, 2009)

Awesome photos!Thanks for sharing :]
How is it traveling around Ecuador?Could you recommend any locations to visit?
-Chris


----------



## josh_r (Mar 13, 2009)

spider #8 is stunning!!!! how big was that one?? did you see any females of that species??


----------



## Hamburglar (Mar 13, 2009)

Fantastic photos....  looks like you had a great trip..


----------



## StungInLove (Mar 16, 2009)

nice work mate.. #1 and #2 spiders are beautifully strange.


----------



## pato_chacoana (Mar 16, 2009)

Great pics! The Amazon is amazing......can't wait to go back there.....


----------



## tarcan (Mar 16, 2009)

#8 is indeed pretty stunning, amazing specimen...

I love the opilionid as well!

Nice pictures, thank you for sharing

Martin


----------



## ErikWestblom (Mar 17, 2009)

I would trade someones right hand for some of those spiders... especially number 8


----------



## spiderslight (Mar 17, 2009)

OMG those are some Beauties. Great Pictures!!!


----------



## calum (Mar 17, 2009)

the scorpion looks like a _Tityus_ Sp. perhaps asthenes..


----------



## arrowhd (Mar 17, 2009)

Great photos!!!


----------



## Nokturnal1980 (Mar 18, 2009)

Amazing photos. I am slightly jealous


----------



## Yareus (Mar 18, 2009)

8# is a Ancylometes sp.
Y


----------



## burmish101 (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow #8 looks stunning, that is one SEXY spider, i'd give my left nut for one of thoseP


----------



## toolrick (Mar 26, 2009)

Yareus said:


> 8# is a Ancylometes sp.
> Y


#8 must be a Ctenidae.


----------



## Dago (Feb 10, 2010)

Nr. 10 is iridopelma sp.?


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 11, 2010)

*# 12 and #8*

:clap: Looks like Fun trip! Any reptiles seen ? 

- Jason


----------



## Sadistic Haplo (Feb 12, 2010)

Yareus said:


> 8# is a Ancylometes sp.
> Y


I want one.


----------



## willychon (Mar 10, 2010)

WOOOOW!!!! those spideres are increaible, and the photos are amazing
Congrats


----------

